# 30801 or 30901



## CDOWNING (Jul 1, 2009)

My doctor selected the code 30801 for cauterization for nosebleed.  When looking at the cpt book it states that for nose bleeds to use 30901-30906.  She cauterized by using silver nitrate.  I am unsure to which code to use.


----------



## DianeSanchez (Jul 1, 2009)

use 30901. 30801 uses electrocauter and or ablation to reduce inflammation from the nasal turbines. 30901 applies electrical or chemical coagulation to the anterior section of the nose


----------



## markford (Jul 1, 2009)

According to the CPT descriptions, 30801 is NOT for stopping of nosebleeds.  30901-30906 is for the stopping of nosebleeds any method.  Only difference is severity or repeat nosebleeds.


----------

